# Proctor In UAE?



## VWCefiro

Hello I'm looking for a Proctor. I need to do some examinations for my online courses and I have been going with the British Council, but they charge way too much.

I messaged a bunch libraries, Universities and Training Centers. 

I can take it here or in Dubai.

Unless 500 Dhs or more is the norm around here. 

Please let me know,

Thanks


----------



## atousa_r

hello,

I'm going through the same problem here. Can you please share any results you found?

Thanks,
Atousa


----------



## twowheelsgood

atousa_r said:


> hello,
> 
> I'm going through the same problem here. Can you please share any results you found?
> 
> Thanks,
> Atousa


He/she hasnt posted for 18 months so its fair to assume the user is not around any more.


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi

atousa_r said:


> hello,
> 
> I'm going through the same problem here. Can you please share any results you found?
> 
> Thanks,
> Atousa


What kind of exams you are preparing for? If those are only affiliated with British Council then i guess you don't have any choice other than to stick with them.


----------



## VWCefiro

atousa_r said:


> hello,
> 
> I'm going through the same problem here. Can you please share any results you found?
> 
> Thanks,
> Atousa




Hello sorry for the very late reply,

Unfortunately like the folk said above me british council is the way to go or the American version. 

Amideast. 

I tried many places and none do them. For my studies in particular. 

Most testing areas tend to deal with TOEFL, IELTS or placement tests. 

Both places charge a pretty hefty fee so be prepared on what exams you will take. 

british council charges about 500 dhs for one session, I think for two exams but it can be taken at unlimited hours

Amideast charges per hour at 250 dhs. 

For me as I'm closing in finishing my studies it's infuriating as some classes I have to take 8 exams total and sadly I have to go home and get them done. Unless I can find a reasonable solution. 

Anyway feel free to PM me or respond here if you have any further questions.


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi

VWCefiro said:


> Hello sorry for the very late reply,
> 
> Unfortunately like the folk said above me british council is the way to go or the American version.
> 
> Amideast.
> 
> I tried many places and none do them. For my studies in particular.
> 
> Most testing areas tend to deal with TOEFL, IELTS or placement tests.
> 
> Both places charge a pretty hefty fee so be prepared on what exams you will take.
> 
> british council charges about 500 dhs for one session, I think for two exams but it can be taken at unlimited hours
> 
> Amideast charges per hour at 250 dhs.
> 
> For me as I'm closing in finishing my studies it's infuriating as some classes I have to take 8 exams total and sadly I have to go home and get them done. Unless I can find a reasonable solution.
> 
> Anyway feel free to PM me or respond here if you have any further questions.


Hey, check this out, i saw this post classified section, not sure if the price still comes under your budget:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...line-ielts-courses-very-affordable-price.html


----------



## VWCefiro

theviewabudhabi said:


> Hey, check this out, i saw this post classified section, not sure if the price still comes under your budget:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...line-ielts-courses-very-affordable-price.html


Hello, I think they offer services only in Australia and Canada. 

I'm going to ask a few more places and will update if I find any.


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi

Sure, i didn't go that deep with their services, thought they posted in Dubai section so it would be in that location as well. Best of luck to you.


----------

